# Expirenced overclocker yet cant seem to get this card past stock frequencys. help?



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

So i have a radeon 6970 lightning.
great card and all. stock OC to 940mhz from 880mhz runs quiet stays icy cold.
the card is running at around 60-63c depending on game and it plays all but crysis 2 perfect at 5960x1080 and just barely not cutting it on crysis 2 at 20-25fps so im trying to squeeze some extra juice out of it.

problem comes in when i overclock.

don't touch voltages -> 10mhz OC -> 3d load test -> lockup 
touch voltages from 1174mv to 1250mv (wont go any higher than that yet as i think im missing something here and don't want to damage the card) -> 10mhz OC -> load test -> lockup
temps are ok through the whole thing never passing 66-7 under increased volts

the card is a triple over-voltage card and (currently in use) stock clocks/volts are as follows

core-940mhz/1174mv
mem-1375mhz/ +/- 0mv
aux(not sure what this does)- no frequency/1149mv

anything there look wrong? its perfectly stable and fine stock clocked
i think with the addition of almost 100mv i should be at least able to get 10mhz off the core 

also because of the MSI card branding and because its my favorite tool i am using MSI afterburner (required for 3x overvolt) 

am i doing something wrong or am i just missing something here?
if neither is there something i could do to make it work?

:4-dontkno

thanks for the time and help.

P.S. attached is a copy of my V-Bios pulled straight from GPU-Z 0.5.4


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

BUMP.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

is the power supply same as listed under your "my system" link


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh god no!
thats my OLD OLD OLD computer i havent gotten around to updating the info yet

i personaly have 2 of these cards both OC great (thus experiecned with this card and i have been overclocking everything since i was 9 years old :grin

the problem is my friends sytem
he liked my build alot but didnt need all the power because hes not doing eyefinity so he asked me to build a very similar, cheaper version
i personaly have a corsair ax1200 and it overclocks 2 lightnings to the moon without a problem (1.07ghz/1.068ghz) and with a large oc on the 1100t as well

he has a single card with a pIIx4 [email protected] and a corsair ax850w and im pretty sure that the ax850 should be able to handle a large overclock on the single card and when its running much cooler than my cards are


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

lol ok i was going to say that would be problem but good 
lets see my friend thing would be to lower the GPU to stock and reset all the voltages to default as well 
Then over clock it maybe 5% + voltage then bench mark it with crysis2 
if stable then do 5% on top of that 5% and same thing with voltage and benchmark it
I would write down all the configs on a paper 
remember at some point you will get a unstable system due to way over clocking thats when you know to revert back to last good setting and leave the card there


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll try that although I'm not sure if it will make a difference also like you were saying with the psu ill try it in my own setup to see if that makes any difference


----------

